# Tailbone Protector



## Spark (Jan 14, 2013)

Anyone have any recommendations for a good tailbone protector that doesn’t restrict movement while boarding?

I took a hard hit to my tailbone while toe-siding my first time out and it’s taken a week just to start feeling almost normal again.


----------



## Clarion (Jan 6, 2011)

http://www.xsportsprotective.com/azzpad-tailbone-protector.html

My girlfriend got me one after I told her that I felt like I needed to go #2 really bad after an incredibly hard fall from a small jump I tried.

I bought wrist guards too after seeing someone grabbing their wrist and screaming in the park.

With all the protection I feel like I can try some things I would never think of attempting without protection.

Protection breeds bravery.


----------



## Gremlin (Sep 24, 2012)

Try DemonSnow flex force 3do. I got a pair that really saved my arse a couple days ago. Landed hard on my arse on a waterpipe rail. The only thing I hurt was my ego. They do restrict movement a little since they fit like compression shorts but rarely get in the way.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Crash Pads 2600 Dry-Power Padded Shorts


----------



## scottb7 (Nov 19, 2012)

It is pretty ugly but my first 3 years I wore this. It has hard piece for tail bone. Last year I took off the hardpieces for thighs. They just velcro on. It was pretty good.

Choose the best quality Demon Shield Padded Shorts | Hardtail


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

I wear Red impact shorts. They are very good and not too bulky.

RED d3o Total Impact Padded Shorts for Men


----------



## skunkworks_ (Jan 2, 2013)

As far as I can tell from research, the POC Hip VPD 2.0 shorts offer the best compromise between mobility and protection.


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

Clarion said:


> The Azzpad: Get Your Tailbone Protected with Azzpadz!
> 
> 
> Protection breeds bravery.


I've used crashpad, skeletools, red, dainese and the best is the azzpads... maximum tailbone protection, with very little mobility restriction (didn't there are no legs sleeves to bunch up).


----------



## Spark (Jan 14, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the suggestions. I'm going to try Azzpadz. I like that it uses straps, and the price is a bonus.



Clarion said:


> Protection breeds bravery.


For sure... it'll definitely help me learn more quickly.


----------

